# CUPS error: "Unknown device: gdi"

## Dale_the_Titled

Hello all,

I recently used some modular X11 breakage as an opportunity to completely reinstall my Gentoo system and clean out all the cruft that had accumulated over the past 2 years. Everything was going fine until I got to my Samsung ML-1740 and CUPS. I copied over all of the config files from the old installation expecting things to 'just work'.. but 'just my luck' it's doesn't. 

I've tried both the old config files and reconfiguring the printer from scratch. Neither seems to do the trick. CUPS seems to choke trying to print a test page. 

Here's the relevant part of the debug error log:

 *Quote:*   

> D [06/Jul/2006:18:07:14 -0400] [Job 4] Starting renderer
> 
> D [06/Jul/2006:18:07:14 -0400] [Job 4]
> 
> D [06/Jul/2006:18:07:14 -0400] [Job 4] Closing renderer
> ...

 

I don't really understand where this is coming from:

D [06/Jul/2006:18:07:14 -0400] [Job 4] Unknown device: gdi

D [06/Jul/2006:18:07:14 -0400] [Job 4] Unrecoverable error: undefined in .uninstallpagedevice

I double checked my emerge to make sure USE flags were set for "cups" and "foomatic-db" and that none of the packages might have slipped by:

 *Quote:*   

> optimus ~ # emerge cups foomatic foomatic-filters foomatic-db -pv
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Can anyone recommend where I could look next? Thanks in advance.

----------

## cokey

well gdi seems to be limited to cups when using samba because gdi is a windows device fo achieving WYSIWYG:  *Quote:*   

> On MS Windows OS platforms all application programmers have at their disposal a built-in API, the graphical device interface (GDI), as part and parcel of the OS itself to base themselves on. This GDI core is used as one common unified ground for all Windows programs to draw pictures, fonts, and documents on screen as well as on paper (print). Therefore, printer driver developers can standardize on a well-defined GDI output for their own driver input

 

Did you delete samba before and have not put it back on yet?

----------

## Dale_the_Titled

hmmm. interesting. i don't ever remember installing samba before and therefore didn't installed this time around either. Perhaps I should give that a shot then. I didn't realize GDI was an MS standard. I guess that makes sense because the driver is being supplied by Samsung.

----------

## cokey

well report back if that helps at all

----------

## Dale_the_Titled

I successfully emerged Samba, but I'm still getting the same result. I should add that this printer is connected directly on lpd. This is pretty bizarre, because I would expect that the exact same configuration files to work as they had before. I imagine that there must be some package missing in this case, but I would expect CUPS to complain much more angrily if that were the case.

----------

## cokey

i wonder what would happen if you compiled it with USE="gdi" ?? or USE="-gdi"

----------

## Dale_the_Titled

I'm using my old make.conf, which doesn't list 'gdi' or '-gdi' so I wouldn't expect it to make a difference. I suppose I could give it a shot though.

----------

## cokey

i'm grasping at straws here, sorry

----------

## Dale_the_Titled

I tried every permutation of 'gdi', '-gdi', 'samba', '-samba' in the USE flags and I'm still getting this same error:

D [06/Jul/2006:21:57:05 -0400] [Job 10] Unknown device: gdi

D [06/Jul/2006:21:57:05 -0400] [Job 10] Unrecoverable error: undefined in .uninstallpagedevice

Any other ideas? If gdi is undefined in .uninstallpagedevice, and this system has been brought up step-by-step according to gentoo docs on CUPS install, should I file a bug report?

----------

## cokey

yes, i think this may be a bug, sorry

----------

## Dale_the_Titled

I didn't know what else to do, so I've filed a bug. Here's the reference link:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=139560

----------

## Dale_the_Titled

This issue was resolved with net-print/cups-1.2.1-r2.

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge cups

----------

